# وصفات جدتى لمساحيق غسيل الملابس



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 أكتوبر 2017)

*وصفات جدتى 
لمساحيق غسيل الملابس*


*




*.​……….
*كانت وصفاتها – مباشره – اقتصاديه – بسيطه وفعاله . وقبل الوصف كانت تقول : كل المساحيق الموجوده فى السوق – متشابهه . وكانت تقول – للعرائس وحديثى الزواج – الغسيل الصح ازالة البقع – النقع – وغسيل اولى – ثم غسيل رئيسى – ثم شطف ثم تزهير او تنعيم . من منكن يتبع ذلك ؟ الكل الآن يعتمد على الغساله لتقوم هى بكل ذلك مع ان الغساله لاتقدم ولاتوفر الا المجهود العضلى وبالتالى – الكل بدا يؤمن برأى جدتى – بأن المساحيق فى الاسواق متشابهه .*
*………………..*
*ما المطلوب من المسحوق ؟ التبليل – اذن سنستخدم الصابون المبشور ونستفيد من تأثيره المنظف .*
*الفعل القلوى – اذن سنستخدم هيدروكسيد الصوديوم .*
*الحمايه والحد من تأثير القلويات لبدن الغساله وتفتيت البقع – اذن سنستخدم ميتا سليكات. ……..*
*تركيبه اقتصاديه لمسحوق تنظيف الملابس ا كجم .*
*170 جرام صابون مبشور 450 جرام صودا الغسيل 200 جرام هيدروكسيد صوديوم 180 جرام صوديوم ميتا سليكات …….. الاصواف والحرائر والمنسوجات الصناعيه والعبايات والملونات والاوتوماتيك – لها تركيبات خاصه . جرب ويهمنا معرفة رأيك*
*مهندس / محمود حماد*
*[email protected]
منشور من قبل طبق الاصل من موقع :
http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/*


----------



## سهام معمر (5 أكتوبر 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------

